# Brake question



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm getting the ad22vf upgrade in a week or two. For pads, I was gonna use the carbotech bobcats. My question is, since I am just upgrading the front for now, will the bobcats mess up my brake bias? I don't want to spend a chunk of change to downgrade my braking.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

it's something like 80% of the braking is done at the front wheels. if you're that worried about it, get a porportioning valve and practice locking up the brakes till you get an even 4 wheel skid.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Yeah, I don't want a proportioning valve, I just need to know if the front end change is going to seriously mess up the stock bias. I'm pretty sure that I could restore balance if I needed by matching brake pads in the rear, I'm just trying to figure out if that will be nessesary.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I would highly recommend keeping 'matched' brake pads. the bias is pretty good fron the factory, and when you start dumping on all kinds of front bias, then you lose that. goign to very aggressive pads up front and leaving the rears alone is a good way to FUBAR the bias.

it's one of those thing that you'll probably have to install it and see what happens. some people like more front bias and can't drive aggressively with lots of rear brake (helloooooo trail brake-induced oversteer!). others are the opposite. depends on your style.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

FOr what you want to do I think you'll be fine. I had AD22's with VGX pads and the stock rear drums and honestly the bias was fine. I know have AD22's with Carbotech panther + and I can notice a slight difference in bias with the stock rear drums, but it is marginal. With rear discs and bobcats on AD's up front my guess is that you won't notice a difference.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

^^ Thank you for specifically answering my question! I understand the theory, I just wanted an opinion on what I was doing. 'Preciate the help!


----------

